# Petite question sur iCloud



## ktophe (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

Je viens d'avoir un iMac 27 " que je trouve vraiment top. J'ai aussi un iPhone 4 avec iOS 5.0.1. Aujourd'hui je me suis penché sur iCloud. J'ai tout bien synchronisé, dès que je modifie un contact sur un des 3  soit www.icloud.com ou sur mon iMac ou sur mon iPhone le changement se fait instantanément sur les des autres! Je trouve ça vraiment impressionnant. Mais la question que je me pose, c'est si par erreur j'efface sur mon iPhone par exemple un contact ou plusieurs contacts, ça va les effacer sur iCloud et sur mon iMac! A quoi sert alors iCloud?? Moi je pensais qu'ils étaient enregistrés dessus pour avoir une sauvegarde en cas de problèmes.

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Fmparis (12 Novembre 2011)

ktophe a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je viens d'avoir un iMac 27 " que je trouve vraiment top. J'ai aussi un iPhone 4 avec iOS 5.0.1. Aujourd'hui je me suis penché sur iCloud. J'ai tout bien synchronisé, dès que je modifie un contact sur un des 3  soit www.icloud.com ou sur mon iMac ou sur mon iPhone le changement se fait instantanément sur les des autres! Je trouve ça vraiment impressionnant. Mais la question que je me pose, c'est si par erreur j'efface sur mon iPhone par exemple un contact ou plusieurs contacts, ça va les effacer sur iCloud et sur mon iMac! A quoi sert alors iCloud?? Moi je pensais qu'ils étaient enregistrés dessus pour avoir une sauvegarde en cas de problèmes.
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses!



Bonjour,

il y a deux choses différentes sur l'iCloud : 

- la synchro de tes données dont tu parles et qui a l'air de bien marcher et bien te plaire 

- la sauvegarde ! Tu peut la faire à partir de ton iPhone ou de l'iTunes. Et tu peux la configurer pour qu'elle se passe régulièrement. Par exemple, moi je l'ai activé dans l'iPhone et dans l'iTunes pour faire la sauvegarde sur iCloud et de temps en temps avec iTunes j'en fais une aussi sur l'ordinateur, histoire d'en avoir toujours une sur iCloud et une deuxième dans l'ordi.

J'espère que c'est claire l'explication  bonne journée


----------



## ktophe (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse! en effet  à partir de mon iphone j'ai lancé une sauvegarde. Don si je comprends bien, lorsque je modifie ou supprime un contact dans mon iphone, même si ça le modifie en temps réel sur mon imac et sur le serveur icloud, ça ne le modifie pas dans la sauvegarde que j'ai faite? Donc si je fais une bêtise et que je supprime des contacts par erreur, il suffit de récupérer la sauvegarde? Comment fait on du coup pour recopier la sauvegarde de icloud sur l'iphone?

Encore merci!


----------



## Fmparis (12 Novembre 2011)

ktophe a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse! en effet  à partir de mon iphone j'ai lancé une sauvegarde. Don si je comprends bien, lorsque je modifie ou supprime un contact dans mon iphone, même si ça le modifie en temps réel sur mon imac et sur le serveur icloud, ça ne le modifie pas dans la sauvegarde que j'ai faite? Donc si je fais une bêtise et que je supprime des contacts par erreur, il suffit de récupérer la sauvegarde? Comment fait on du coup pour recopier la sauvegarde de icloud sur l'iphone?
> 
> Encore merci!



Salut et de rien ,

dans iTunes "clic droit" sur "appareils" "ton iPhone" et clic sur "restaurer  partir d'une copie de sauvegarde" 

Bonne journée 

PS : "même si ça le modifie en temps réel sur mon imac et sur le serveur icloud, ça ne le modifie pas dans la sauvegarde que j'ai faite?"  Sauf si tu fais une sauvegarde après avoir supprimé. Dans ce cas la nouvelle sauvegarde n'aura pas non plus le contact supprimé. Dans l'ordi j'ai vu qu'il y a toujours plus d'une sauvegardes qui se conservent. Dans iCloud je ne sais pas s'il garde plusieurs ou s'il supprime l'ancienne dès qu'on fait une nouvelle. Il faut voir ça.


----------



## ktophe (12 Novembre 2011)

Super merci beaucoup!

Bonne journée à toi aussi!


----------



## Fmparis (12 Novembre 2011)

ktophe a dit:


> Super merci beaucoup!
> 
> Bonne journée à toi aussi!



Ups regarde le PS que j'ai ajouté dessus


----------



## ktophe (12 Novembre 2011)

Ok merci!

Oui c'est très bien ça. Comme ça si je vois que j'ai fait une bêtise il suffit de ne pas sauvegarder de nouveau et récopier la sauvegarde pour tout récupérer. C'est vraiment ça que je voulais savoir maintenant je suis plus tranquille et je sais qu'il y a un endroit ou les modifs ne se font pas automatiquement


----------



## herszk (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour.
Du côté de l'Imac, vous oubliez le bon vieux TimeMachine, me semble-t-il, qui permet de récupérer vos données depuis la date qui vous convient !!


----------



## ktophe (12 Novembre 2011)

Non je l'oublies pas, mais est ce qu'il garde les anciens contacts du carnet d'adresse?


----------



## herszk (12 Novembre 2011)

Bien sûr, il garde toutes les anciennes versions, pour autant que la taille de ton DD le permet, si la taille maxi est atteinte, TM supprime les plus anciennes versions au fur et à mesure.


----------



## ktophe (12 Novembre 2011)

Ok ok, et est ce qu'on a le choix de la version qu'il va supprimer? Car moi ça m'embête qu'il efface les premières car c'est là ou le mac était neuf et le plus "propre" possible. J'ai un disque dur externe toujours branché et il fait des sauvegardes plusieurs fois par jour


----------



## Fmparis (12 Novembre 2011)

ktophe a dit:


> Ok ok, et est ce qu'on a le choix de la version qu'il va supprimer? Car moi ça m'embête qu'il efface les premières car c'est là ou le mac était neuf et le plus "propre" possible. J'ai un disque dur externe toujours branché et il fait des sauvegardes plusieurs fois par jour



Re-salut 

bon si tu y tiens, alors vas dans le disque de sauvegarde, entres dans le dossier et vas à la fin de la liste des sauvegardes et choisis celle ou celles selon la date que tu veux garder et déplace-la (les) dans un autre dossier en-dehors de celui de la sauvegarde. Comme ça quand le disque sera plein et que Time-Machine effacera les plus anciennes pour en mettre de nouvelles, celles que tu a réservées dans l'autre dossier y échapperont. Si un jour tu en auras besoin il te suffira de les remettre dans le dossier de Time-Machine et tu pourras les utiliser à nouveau 

Bonne nuit


----------



## ktophe (13 Novembre 2011)

Cool! Merci du tuyau! Donc il efface les vieilles sans demander le méchant! Mais bon mon disque est loin d'être plein donc ça va pour l'instant!


----------



## twinworld (13 Novembre 2011)

ktophe a dit:


> c'est là ou le mac était neuf et le plus "propre" possible.


mais ça ne sert à pas grand-chose de conserver une version de son OS "le plus propre". Soit c'est juste après installation et cela signifie que vous n'avez pas les données iCal, Carnet d'adresse, Mails, etc. Soit vous avez ces données juste après installation, mais elle ne sont plus d'actualité. En effet, si vous réinstallez le système dans 2 ans, il est probable que votre carnet d'adresse aura été passablement modifié. Et retrouver des adresses que vous aurez effacées exprès, et ne plus avoir les plus récentes qui vous servent tous les jours, ça ne vous rendra pas service.


----------



## ktophe (13 Novembre 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> mais ça ne sert à pas grand-chose de conserver une version de son OS "le plus propre". Soit c'est juste après installation et cela signifie que vous n'avez pas les données iCal, Carnet d'adresse, Mails, etc. Soit vous avez ces données juste après installation, mais elle ne sont plus d'actualité. En effet, si vous réinstallez le système dans 2 ans, il est probable que votre carnet d'adresse aura été passablement modifié. Et retrouver des adresses que vous aurez effacées exprès, et ne plus avoir les plus récentes qui vous servent tous les jours, ça ne vous rendra pas service.



Oui c'est pas faux. Mais est ce qu'il y a un moyen de restaurer un imac comme il était en sortie d'usine et de remettre tous les contacts et autres grâce à icloud

Je ne comprends pas comment on peut restaurer un imac "à neuf" vu qu'il n'y a pas CD ou DVD dans le carton


----------



## herszk (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour.
Dans ta première demande, il était question d'avoir une sauvegarde en cas de problème, donc, dans ce cas, il est logique de restaurer la version la plus récente pour se rapprocher de l'état au moment du problème.


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2011)

ktophe a dit:


> Oui c'est pas faux. Mais est ce qu'il y a un moyen de restaurer un imac comme il était en sortie d'usine et de remettre tous les contacts et autres grâce à icloud



Pas bête comme question... en effet une fois le Mac réinitialisé, donc sans aucun contact, il y a snas doute un risque à ce que ce grand ménage se propage sur le cloud puis sur tous les Macs et iDevices reliés, sauf si le Carnet d'adresse remis à zéro à la bonne idée, comme quand on initialise un nouvel iPhone, de demander ce qu'il doit faire à la PREMIERE synchronisation (ce sera là qu'il ne faudra pas se tromper de réponse à la question posée et bien indiquer qu'il faut fusionner avec les données du Cloud, et pas les remplacer)



ktophe a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas comment on peut restaurer un imac "à neuf" vu qu'il n'y a pas CD ou DVD dans le carton



Il faut démarrer sur la partition de Restauration (R appuyé lors du démarrage), et suivre les instructions. (à noter qu'il faut une bonne connection Internet car le Mac va retécharger les 4 Go de Lion depuis le Mac appStore pour restaurer le Mac)


----------



## ktophe (13 Novembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas bête comme question... en effet une fois le Mac réinitialisé, donc sans aucun contact, il y a snas doute un risque à ce que ce grand ménage se propage sur le cloud puis sur tous les Macs et iDevices reliés, sauf si le Carnet d'adresse remis à zéro à la bonne idée, comme quand on initialise un nouvel iPhone, de demander ce qu'il doit faire à la PREMIERE synchronisation (ce sera là qu'il ne faudra pas se tromper de réponse à la question posée et bien indiquer qu'il faut fusionner avec les données du Cloud, et pas les remplacer)
> 
> 
> 
> Il faut démarrer sur la partition de Restauration (R appuyé lors du démarrage), et suivre les instructions. (à noter qu'il faut une bonne connection Internet car le Mac va retécharger les 4 Go de Lion depuis le Mac appStore pour restaurer le Mac)




Merci pour la réponse je grade ça précieusement. Bon pour l'instant pas question de restaurer il marche parfaitement et n'a que deux semaines, mais je me dit qu'un jour il va bien finir par ramer et beuguer lol


----------



## herszk (13 Novembre 2011)

ktophe a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse je grade ça précieusement. Bon pour l'instant pas question de restaurer il marche parfaitement et n'a que deux semaines, mais je me dit qu'un jour il va bien finir par ramer et beuguer lol



Bonsoir.
Te voilà bien pessimiste, tu te crois chez la concurrence ?


----------



## ktophe (13 Novembre 2011)

Ah ça marche pas comme un PC ? lol


----------



## jpultra (14 Novembre 2011)

Et moi, j'aimerais bien savoir ce que ICloud peut bien m'apporter vu que je n'ai qu'un iMac et un iPod classique, plutôt dur à synchroniser !!

ICloud offre supposément 5*Go d'espace, mais espace de quoi ?
Comment puis-je mettre des documents ?

Car quand je lis :
ICloud stoke vos documents et les maintient à jour sur vos appareils et sur internet.
Pour commencer, lancez Pages sur votre appareil IOS et activez ICloud.

Il me semble donc comprendre que je ne peux accéder à ce nuage avec Pages depuis mon iMac...

La seule chose à ce jour est que j'ai accès à mon Carnet d'adresses et à mon calendrier ICal  
Dropbox est un nuage sans lien apparemment avec ICloud...

Enfin, dans ces nuages, je me sens un peu paumé :rose::rose:

MERCI


----------

